# Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

						Ist Star Trek: Picard für eine Star Trek-Serie zu gewalttätig? Showrunner Michael Chabon hat auf Fan-Kritik reagiert und erklärt, dass es in Gene Roddenberrys Universum schon immer Gewalt gegeben hat. Die zuletzt bemängelte Folterszene habe einen Zweck und sei nicht der Brutalität wegen gefilmt worden. Auch mit der Utopie breche die Amazon-Serie nicht.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*


----------



## zMike (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Kann sein dass das seine Vision ist, ich hab aufgehört nach Folge 3. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Langweilig, zäh und nicht mehr das Star Trek Universum das ich kenne. Finde es fast schlimmer als die neuen Filme.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Es gibt wahrlich nichts schlimmeres als die StarTrek Community.
Wenn ihr das alte Trek sehen wollt, dann schaut euch doch die alten Serien wieder an.

Hätte man damals auf die Battlestar Galactica Community gehört, hätte es auch nie die 2005 Neuinterpretation gegeben.
Rückwirkend eine der besten Sci-Fi Serien der letzten 30 Jahre.
Schon faszinierend das es so viele verbohrte Star Trek Fans gibt, die schon von Grund auf nichts neues zulassen.
Lasst den Produzenten einfach mal die Schöpferische Freiheit, es geht immerhin um eine Serie bei der es sich um FIKTION handelt.
Auch in einer StarTrek Serie gibt es Gewalt,Intrigen und schlicht schlechte Menschen.


----------



## zMike (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Ich schaue auch die alten Folgen. Gönne auch jedem seinen Spaß aber ich hab hier nun mal keinen. Soll ich mir das selbst schön reden ? Es langweilt mich und ehrlich gesagt ist mir Picard hier sogar unsympathisch. Letztendlich ist das aber kein Weltuntergang, gibt ja genug zu schauen. Von Expanse bin ich z.B. immer noch begeistert. Ist also nur meine Meinung, die ja nicht jeder teilen muss und soll.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



zMike schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch die alten Folgen. Gönne auch jedem seinen Spaß aber ich hab hier nun mal keinen. Soll ich mir das selbst schön reden ? Es langweilt mich und ehrlich gesagt ist mir Picard hier sogar unsympathisch. Letztendlich ist das aber kein Weltuntergang, gibt ja genug zu schauen. Von Expanse bin ich z.B. immer noch begeistert. Ist also nur meine Meinung, die ja nicht jeder teilen muss und soll.


Man hört halt leider immer wieder die selben Dinge wenn es um StarTrek geht.
Völlig egal ob es sich um Filme oder Serien handelt.

The Expanse ist tatsächlich sehr sehr gut, da habe ich auch viel Spaß dran.
Ohne die Fanbase hätte es die aktuelle(und zukünftige) Staffeln nicht gegeben.
Diese kam ja nur durch diverse Petitionen und Aufrufe zustande.
Das ist jedoch leider die Ausnahme von der Regel, meistens steht sich die Community selbst im Weg.

Man betrachte mal Stargate: Universe.
Da wurde die Serie in der ersten Staffel in Grund und Boden geredet, bis Sci-Fi dann nach der fulminanten zweiten Staffel Schicht im Schacht gemacht hatte.
Die Leute wollen einfach nicht verstehen das eine erste Staffel in allererster Linie dazu da ist, die Protagonisten einzuführen und deren Beweggründe dem Zuschauer nahe zu bringen.
Nach der zweiten Staffel war das Geheule natürlich groß als die Serie eingestampft wurde.
Und dabei hatte diese Serie sehr viel Potenzial.

Die Zuschauer sollen einfach mal die Füße still halten, und zulassen das eine Serie einfach eine Art development braucht.
Ist eine dritte Staffel schlecht, kann man sagen dass das Konzept nicht funktioniert.
Aber doch nicht nach drei Folgen einer ersten Staffel...

Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Nach der zweiten Staffel war das Geheule natürlich groß als die Serie eingestampft wurde.
> Und dabei hatte diese Serie sehr viel Potenzial.



Und wieder ein Cliffhanger, der nicht aufgelöst wurde.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Cliffhanger, der nicht aufgelöst wurde.


Ja leider, dank der ewig gestrigen Community.

Die Mission der Destiny,die Drohnen als Antagonisten, sowie die menschliche Bevölkerung dieser Galaxie, das war tolles Entertainment mit einem guten Cast.


Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Waupee (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Man sollte eines auf keinen Fall tun mit einem Trekkie Diskutieren wie ich vor sehr langer Zeit schon feststellen mußte da muß alles Schraubengenau sein sonst ist es kein Star Trek


----------



## mmode7m8 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Ich kann hier nur meinen Kommentar wiederholen, den ich heute schon mal zu Star Trek Picard gegeben habe:
Ich muss für die Serie eine Lanze brechen, sie ist durchwegs genial. Leute, was habt ihr euch erwartet? Einen Neuaufguss von TNG? Star Trek war unter anderem immer schon ein moralischer Fingerzeig, der aktuelle Geschehnisse aus unserer Realtität ansprach. Der Umgang der Föderation mit den Romulanern ist ein wichtiges Hauptthema, ein idealistischer Jean Luc Picard, der die eigentlichen Ideale der Föderation und der Sternenflotte hoch hält mit der Rettung möglichst vieler Romulaner auf eigene Faust, bevor die Föderation diese durch Picard halbwegs erzwungene, moralisch richtige Rettungsmission nach dem Android-Desaster auf dem Mars dann doch eingestampft hat und trotz bester Alternativvorschläge von Picard nichts mehr hören und unternehmen wollte zur Rettung der Romulaner. Die Serie spiegelt perfekt wieder, wie sich Menschen in einer unerwarteten Krise wider besseres Wissen und Gewissen anderen gegenüber verhalten. Außerdem hat man einen viel besseren Einblick in das (auch zivile) Leben Ende des 24. Jahrhunderts, dass sich nicht alles geändert hat (Leute wie Raffi oder Rios fröhnen Süchten - einfach menschlich, es gibt noch klassischen Weinbau mit Schädlingsbekämpfung, in Paris steht noch der Eiffelturm und viele alte Gebäude von Paris stehen auch noch.... Kapitalismus ist zwar auf der Erde und einigen anderen Welten der Föderation kein (großes) Thema mehr, aber wird von anderen Spezies (besonders natürlich auch Ferengi) und Individuen (wie Sevens skrupellose Bekannte mit dem eigenwilligen Namen) interplanetarisch gehegt und gepflegt. Die Brutalität Icheb gegenüber spiegelt leider die harte Realität wieder (es kann auch immer gute Freunde treffen, nicht nur unbekannte Redshirts..) und nur weil sich viele Völker so gut es geht die Maske der Friedfertigkeit bewahren können, muss das nicht dür andere Völker oder einzelne gierige, triebgesteuerte, skrupellose Individuen gelten, die mafiös-bestialisch-grausam andere für ihren eigenen egoistischen Vorteil brutalst leiden lassen. Picard zeigt mehr Nuancen des echten Lebens, gleichzeitig verteidigt er so gut es geht seine Ideale, die es immer wert sind , sie anzustreben und hochzuhalten: Menschlichkeit, mutig das Richtige zum Wohl möglichst vieler zu tun, usw... Die Serie hat mich bis jetzt absolut überzeugt, hab gar nicht soviele Daumen wie ich hochhalten möchte.... JJ. Trek war in meinen Augen eher leichte Unterhaltung, angelehnt an Star Trek, aber Picard IST Star Trek vom Feinsten. Gut durchdacht und mit weniger Scheuklappen. Bravo!!!!


----------



## SenpaiiXD (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

WTF Gewalt!? Wie weichgespült muss denn alles werden!? Alle sind inzwischen Homosexuell (teils relativ harten sexszenen z.B. Giri Haji auf Netflix), Lesben kommen nach wie vor im Universum des "woke"-Hollywoods nicht vor, und falls doch, dann als zaghafte Handberührung.. Alle Ethnien sind vertreten, egal ob sie Schauspiel  das eigentliche Handwerk - beherrschen. 
Alles ist BTS-mäßig korrekt gestyled und natürlich der "romulan awarness day" aus Folge 1 ist dabei. Bitte schafft noch die Phaser ab, und es soll nur noch um Beziehungsprobleme gehen und besonders viele Tränen gehen.. (Die Uniformen haben sie ja schon erfolgreich bekämpft)

ich bin noch nicht mal Hardcore Trekkie. Diese Show hat mit Star Trek einfach wenig bis nichts zu tun. patrick Stewart hat zuviel dazwischen gewaffelt, genauso wie einige Schreiber einfach auf biegen und brechen alles neu erfinden müssen. Auch wenns am Ende vorne und hinten mangelt. (Siehe J.J.)


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ja leider, dank der ewig gestrigen Community.
> 
> Die Mission der Destiny,die Drohnen als Antagonisten, sowie die menschliche Bevölkerung dieser Galaxie, das war tolles Entertainment mit einem guten Cast.



ich fand die Serie super. Leider eingestampft und das Stargate Franchise ist Geschichte. Sehr schade.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



mmode7m8 schrieb:


> JJ. Trek war in meinen Augen eher leichte Unterhaltung, angelehnt an Star Trek, aber Picard IST Star Trek vom Feinsten. Gut durchdacht und mit weniger Scheuklappen. Bravo!!!!



Ich finde die Tonalität in Picard auch super.
Auch das Picard in Person nicht mehr der strahlende Held ist, den TNG immer gezeigt hat.
Hier wird einem erstmal bewusst das sein Idealismus auch Opfer gekostet hat, und damit wird er nun konfrontiert.

Der stärkste Beweis das er dennoch der alte Picard geblieben ist, stellt das Interview in Folge 1 klar.

Als er seinem Interviewpartner klar macht das er nicht zwischen Romulanischem oder Menschlichem Leben unterscheidet, sondern das alles für ihn LEBEN ist !
 Bisher einer der stärksten Momente in der Serie für mich.



Threshold schrieb:


> ich fand die Serie super. Leider eingestampft und das Stargate Franchise ist Geschichte. Sehr schade.


Es rumort gerade heftig bei den Produzenten was das Thema Stargate angeht.
Spätestens wenn Emmerich seine Stargate Trilogie ins Kino bringt, wird es bestimmt auch wieder Serienableger geben.

Tot ist das Franchise nicht, es bietet immer noch so viel Potenzial.

Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Sry Doppelpost


----------



## sonny1606 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Picard ist nach Star Trek Discovery die nächste große Trek Enttäuschung. Das fühlt sich irgendwie an, wie pensionierte Ex Helden die es zwar nochmal wissen wollen, aber über ihr Rentnerdasein nicht heraus kommen. Fühlt sich wie eine Kaffeefahrt im Universum die nicht recht weiß wo sie hin will. Das ist mal richtiger " sinnlos im Weltall". Zum Glück gibt es The Orville. Das ist so  wie star trek sein sollte.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Es rumort gerade heftig bei den Produzenten was das Thema Stargate angeht.
> Spätestens wenn Emmerich seine Stargate Trilog



Emmerich muss ja noch die Independence Day Trilogie beenden.
Stargate sehe ich da einfach noch nicht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Emmerich muss ja noch die Independence Day Trilogie beenden.
> Stargate sehe ich da einfach noch nicht. Mal abwarten.


Glaubst du wirklich das nach dem katastrophalen zweiten noch ein dritter kommen wird ?
Ich bezweifel es irgendwie.
Emmerich ist kein James Cameron, ich glaube nicht daß dieser so viel Kredit bei den Produktionsstudios bekommen wird.



Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich das nach dem katastrophalen zweiten noch ein dritter kommen wird ?
> Ich bezweifel es irgendwie.



Glaube ich auch nicht, aber woher nimmst du die Hoffnung, dass er eine Stargate Trilogie macht?
guck dir an, wie Terminator gefloppt ist und da hockte Cameron mit dran.
Selbst wenn Emmerich einen Stargate Reboot machen sollte, glaube ich nicht an eine Trilogie oder neue Serien.


----------



## Phobos001 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Glaube ich auch nicht, aber woher nimmst du die Hoffnung, dass er eine Stargate Trilogie macht?
> guck dir an, wie Terminator gefloppt ist und da hockte Cameron mit dran.
> Selbst wenn Emmerich einen Stargate Reboot machen sollte, glaube ich nicht an eine Trilogie oder neue Serien.


Die Trilogie wurde von ihm immer wieder ins Gespräch gebracht, allerdings möchte er diese erst machen wenn er, wie du schon angemerkt hast, die Independence Day Geschichte fertig hat.

Die aktuellen Terminator Filme haben mit Cameron wenig bis gar nichts mehr zu tun.
Er wird noch als Produzent aufgeführt, aber das ist nur Makulatur.
Auf Cameron lass ich nix kommen, der hat mit beinahe jedem seiner Projekte alle Rekorde im Box Office gebrochen, und dabei das Kino technisch immer auf eine neue Stufe gehoben.

- Terminator 1+2
- Aliens
- The Abyss
- True Lies
- Titanic
- Avatar(Da sollen ja nochmal drei Teile kommen)

Das ist schon eine krasse Vita.


Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmode7m8 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

"Langweilig, zäh, und nicht mehr das Universum, dass ich kannte..."? Wenn du Action suchst sind die Reboot-Filme von JJ oder Discovery eher deins. Bei Picard gehts um moralische Botschaften. Action gibts eh auch, aber wer nur die sucht, ist definitv dalsch. Picard ist das Beste was Star Trek hervorgebracht hat. Wer das Abenteuer der Woche ala TOS oder TNG bzw. VOY sucht, sollte eher die alten Serien bzw. Orville schauen. Star Trek entwickelt dich weiter und Picard zählt zur absoluten Spitze, ist reinstes Star Trek von der Intention her.


----------



## dimmie76 (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Ich weis ja nicht was alle haben keiner redet von der Verschwörung der Föderation mit den Klingonen in Star Trek 6 oder Picards Rache Gelüste in Star Trek 8 es gab immer schon diese Momente.Zitat von Kirk (Lasst sie sterben)


----------



## Splatterpope (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



mmode7m8 schrieb:


> "Langweilig, zäh, und nicht mehr das Universum, dass ich kannte..."? Wenn du Action suchst sind die Reboot-Filme von JJ oder Discovery eher deins. Bei Picard gehts um moralische Botschaften. Action gibts eh auch, aber wer nur die sucht, ist definitv dalsch. Picard ist das Beste was Star Trek hervorgebracht hat. Wer das Abenteuer der Woche ala TOS oder TNG bzw. VOY sucht, sollte eher die alten Serien bzw. Orville schauen. Star Trek entwickelt dich weiter und Picard zählt zur absoluten Spitze, ist reinstes Star Trek von der Intention her.



Eine Serie, die Mord als legitimes Mittel der Konfliktbewältigung propagiert, ist für dich "das Beste was Star Trek hervorgebracht hat"? Gut zu wissen...


----------



## ghorgal (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Splatterpope schrieb:


> Eine Serie, die Mord als legitimes Mittel der Konfliktbewältigung propagiert, ist für dich "das Beste was Star Trek hervorgebracht hat"? Gut zu wissen...



Du scheinst, wie die Shitstorm-"Fans", den Sinn hinter dieser Machart wohl auch nicht gepeilt zu haben oder? Das ist irgendwie beschämend und traurig.


----------



## Bluebird (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Ja leider, dank der ewig gestrigen Community.
> 
> Die Mission der Destiny,die Drohnen als Antagonisten, sowie die menschliche Bevölkerung dieser Galaxie, das war tolles Entertainment mit einem guten Cast.
> 
> ...


bisschen Viel mi mi mi auf einmal oder ? ich weine auch einem SG Universe keine träne nach wenn ich ehrlich bin ...
Wenn es Produzenten gibt die ihre Visionen in ein Francise pressen müssen, weil sie nicht denn Hintern in der Hose haben was eigenes ohne Marke im Rucken zu machen , dann scheitert es eben , dann aber die Hutsbe zu haben und die Fans seien ja die wo an allem schuld sind ist schon Krass !
Josh Wheddon ist mit Firefly auch ganz ohne Francies gescheitert crest la vie ... und ehrlich gesagt bedaure ich das im gegensatz zum neuen BSG oder SGU etwas mehr !



SenpaiiXD schrieb:


> ich bin noch nicht mal Hardcore Trekkie. Diese Show hat mit Star Trek einfach wenig bis nichts zu tun. patrick Stewart hat zuviel dazwischen gewaffelt, genauso wie einige Schreiber einfach auf biegen und brechen alles neu erfinden müssen. Auch wenns am Ende vorne und hinten mangelt. (Siehe J.J.)



genau das iss es , eine Community für die Bücher ala so und so wars und hat es zu sein auf denn Markt geworfen wurden, die Internetseiten wie Memory Alhpa Wiki hervorgebracht hat, die eben auf Kanon achtet wie sonst was will man auf Teufel Komm raus immer neue Brocken hin werfen .
Wobei wo ist das Problem alles zu lassen ?! die alten Fans wuerds freuen und die nicht Fans wissen es eh nicht anders 



> Auf Cameron lass ich nix kommen, der hat mit beinahe jedem seiner Projekte alle Rekorde im Box Office gebrochen, und dabei das Kino technisch immer auf eine neue Stufe gehoben.
> 
> - Terminator 1+2
> - Aliens
> ...


bis Avatar wär ich da mit gegangen aber jetzt denke ich der Stern ist schon lange ausgebrannt ...
Allein schon das er dieses Terminator 5 Machwerk damals Öffentlich für Gut befunden hat und jetzt Terminator 6...  zum einen nicht denn Arsch in der Hose es selbst anzugehen aber als Produzent seinen Namen her zu geben und eben auch abzunicken. Da muss man sich schon Fragen ob jemals ein Avatar 2 kommen wird oder ob im der Angstschweiß bis zur Halskrause steht das er nicht doch ein Water World abliefert , denn wenn ich ehrlich bin Avatar war für mich schon der schwächste Cameron dicht gefolgt von Titanic aber da bin ich eh nicht Zielgruppe also lass ich denn mal aussen vor


----------



## Splatterpope (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



ghorgal schrieb:


> Du scheinst, wie die Shitstorm-"Fans", den Sinn hinter dieser Machart wohl auch nicht gepeilt zu haben oder? Das ist irgendwie beschämend und traurig.



Und du scheinst nicht verstanden zu haben, wofür Star Trek einst stand oder? Das ist irgendwie beschämend und traurig.


----------



## Bluebird (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



dimmie76 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht was alle haben keiner redet von der Verschwörung der Föderation mit den Klingonen in Star Trek 6 oder Picards Rache Gelüste in Star Trek 8 es gab immer schon diese Momente.Zitat von Kirk (Lasst sie sterben)


Da waren die Klingonen aber auch noch Klingonen ... 



mmode7m8 schrieb:


> "Langweilig, zäh, und nicht mehr das Universum, dass ich kannte..."? Wenn du Action suchst sind die Reboot-Filme von JJ oder Discovery eher deins. Bei Picard gehts um moralische Botschaften. Action gibts eh auch, aber wer nur die sucht, ist definitv dalsch. Picard ist das Beste was Star Trek hervorgebracht hat. Wer das Abenteuer der Woche ala TOS oder TNG bzw. VOY sucht, sollte eher die alten Serien bzw. Orville schauen. Star Trek entwickelt dich weiter und Picard zählt zur absoluten Spitze, ist reinstes Star Trek von der Intention her.


dir ist aber schon klar das abgesehen von denn Doppelfolgen von TNG  ALLE Trek Serien spätestens ab Staffel 3 kontinuierliche Storys hatten und eben dieses Wir halten uns an denn Kanon wenn es uns Passt und wenn nicht scheiss drauf war für mich der Grund das TNG je her die schwächste Trek Serie war die es gibt, aber wie man sieht gibts da noch Spielraum ... wobei selbst ENT sich in denn Einzelfolgen dran gehalten hat das ein Huellenbruch auch 2 Folgen später noch vorhanden war und nicht mal eben Automatisch geheilt wurde 

PS: wenn es eines gibt das ich an der Serie niemals Kritisieren wuerde dann ist es Patrick Stewarts alter , der Mann ist zwar 79 ? spielt aber einen Picard der angeblich 94 Jahre auf der Uhr hat ... also bitte wo ist das Problem ?
Aber ich werde ja nicht Muede zu sagen das ich einen 60 Jahre alten George Takei in einer Excelsior serie gern gesehen hätte ... aber da hatten die Produzenten keinen Bock drauf , vielen dank aber auch ... wobei er ist ja auch erst 82 da geht noch was !


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Auf Cameron lass ich nix kommen, der hat mit beinahe jedem seiner Projekte alle Rekorde im Box Office gebrochen, und dabei das Kino technisch immer auf eine neue Stufe gehoben.



Der erfolgreichste Regisseur, was Einnahmen angeht, ist immer noch Steven Spielberg. 
Das dauert noch Jahrzehnte, bis Cameron Spielberg eingeholt hat.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf RealitÃ¤t*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der erfolgreichste Regisseur, was Einnahmen angeht, ist immer noch Steven Spielberg.
> Das dauert noch Jahrzehnte, bis Cameron Spielberg eingeholt hat.


Sicher?

Zumindest zwei der erfolgreichsten Filme sind von James Cameron ganz oben.
"Avatar" war lange der erfolgreichste Film bis er von den Avengers abgelöst wurde.

Liste erfolgreicher Filme – Wikipedia

Inflationsbereinigt ist nur ein Film noch vor Avatar und das ist "Vom Winde verweht".
Aber der ist nicht von Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Cruach (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf RealitÃ¤t*

Die Serie ist schwach, langatmig und teils ziemlich öde, werde sie mir aber trotzdem fertig anschauen. Picard schwafelt zuviel und sollte besser auf seinem Weingut bleiben...


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf RealitÃ¤t*



Cruach schrieb:


> Picard schwafelt zuviel und sollte besser auf seinem Weingut bleiben...


Ja super. Dann könnte man die Serie gleich einstampfen.


----------



## Cruach (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Wäre eine Möglichkeit nach Staffel 1!


----------



## Seregios (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Ich finde die Serie bisher auch noch etwas zäh. Aber das ist bei den meisten so, dass Staffel 1 sich zieht. Die 45 Minuten kann ich in der Woche opfern, um der Geschichte eine Chance zu geben.

Vielleicht kann mir einer helfen, zu einem (für mich) Logikloch:
Das Romulanische Reich hat über Jahrhunderte den Klingonen, dem Dominion, Cardassianern und der Förderation widerstanden oder sogar angegriffen. Es muss also über eine mindestens der Förderation ebenbürtigen Flotte verfügt haben. Lagen die Schiffe zur Zeit der Nova alle im Dock?  In einen der großen Warbirds kann man locker 10.000 Romulaner reinstopfen bei einer Evakuierung.


----------



## AlphaMale (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Emmerich muss ja noch die Independence Day Trilogie beenden.
> Stargate sehe ich da einfach noch nicht. Mal abwarten.



Da kommt noch ein 3. Teil ? Really ?Ich dachte nach der Chinesisch-amerikanischen Liaison, dem nun (endlich) den Heldentod gestorbenen US Präsidenten, dem schwulsein Entdeckenden "Pärchen" und der hoffentlich in der ganzen Galaxie vermittelten Eindruck, das 5 Kilometer Raumschiffe bauende Aliens letztendlich nix gegen dem "American Spirit" ankommen können (sollte sich doch mittlerweile rumgesprochen haben)...

Was soll da jetzt noch passieren können ? //Sarkassmus off.


----------



## ThrawnGAdm (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf RealitÃ¤t*



RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Zumindest zwei der erfolgreichsten Filme sind von James Cameron ganz oben.
> "Avatar" war lange der erfolgreichste Film bis er von den Avengers abgelöst wurde.
> ...



Stimmt schon. Spielberg hat ja nunmal auch 2,5 mal so viele Filme wie Cameron gedreht.

Nach dieser Liste (Die 100 erfolgreichsten Regisseure aller Zeiten | Popkultur.de) hat er zur Nummer 2 einen Vorsprung von 3,7 Milliarden US-Dollar (Cameron ist auf Platz 5).

Und auch inflationsbereinigt dürfte er alleine aufgrund der viel höheren Anzahl an Filmen deutlich vor Cameron stehen, zumal ja auch E.T. und der Weiße Hai in den Top10 der inflationsbereinigt erfolgreichsten Filme sind.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



RyzA schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Zumindest zwei der erfolgreichsten Filme sind von James Cameron ganz oben.
> "Avatar" war lange der erfolgreichste Film bis er von den Avengers abgelöst wurde.



Denk daran, dass Spielberg echt eine Menge Filme gemacht hat und Cameron hat ja nur Titianic, Terminator und Avatar.


----------



## RyzA (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Ja ok. Damit habt ihr wohl Recht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass Spielberg echt eine Menge Filme gemacht hat und Cameron hat ja nur Titianic, Terminator und Avatar.


"Aliens" und "The Abyss" nicht vergessen.

Aber stimmt schon... Spielberg hat als Regisseur 2-3 soviele Filme gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



RyzA schrieb:


> "Aliens" und "The Abyss" nicht vergessen.



Ich warte seit Jahren darauf, dass es The Abyss endlich mal auf Blu Ray gibt. Kommt aber nichts.


----------



## RyzA (28. Februar 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich warte seit Jahren darauf, dass es The Abyss endlich mal auf Blu Ray gibt. Kommt aber nichts.


Genauso wie der Film "Das schwarze Loch". Kommt auch nicht auf Bluray.


----------



## Phobos001 (1. März 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*



Threshold schrieb:


> Denk daran, dass Spielberg echt eine Menge Filme gemacht hat und Cameron hat ja nur Titianic, Terminator und Avatar.


Cameron hat mit jedem seiner Projekte die technische Messlatte höher gelegt.
Es stimmt zwar das er verglichen mit einem Steven Spielberg weniger Filmprojekte hat, aber dafür holt er wirklich alles aus dem Thema was irgendwie geht.

Und jedes seiner Projekte(Ausnahme: Piranha 2) hat sämtliche Box Office Rekorde gebrochen, das schafft nicht mal ein Steven Spielberg !
Er hat auch viele Dokumentationen gedreht, von denen die meisten im IMAX liefen.
Das vergessen viele. 

Gesendet von meinem MI 8 Lite mit Tapatalk


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2020)

*AW: Gewalt in Star Trek Picard: Produzent rechtfertigt sich - Utopie treffe auf Realität*

Das stimmt.

Terminator II war technisch ein Meilenstein genauso wie Titanic und Avatar.
Avatar gilt heute immer noch als bester 3D Film.
Und für Avatar II hat er sich wohl für die Unterwasser-Welt ein neues Motion-Capture-Verfahren ausgedacht.


----------

